# herpetological society



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

We will be holding our first meeting sunday 20th may 2012, including a bbq, bar and kids face painting. Tables for breeders are still avaliable, for further info please pm us.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Might be useful to say whereabout you are?? :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

? Who are the "UK Herpetological society"? I've heard of the International Herpetological society but not this one. With the lack of info on either of their posts and in their profile it seems a bit weird.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry? Who? See signature below. Is this something new?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

DaveWillisBHS said:


> Sorry? Who? See signature below. Is this something new?


Seems a bit odd doesn't it?? Surely a bona fide organisation would have a little more info available.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

No hits on google. Lock these threads?


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

yes seems like it makes no sense, please lock this or even better, delete.


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

*Check us out*

We are a newly set-up society, website is still under construction, you can find out information here Log in | Facebook

so please dont pass judgment or negative comments untill you have looked into things properly.

kind Regards


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think you have looked into this properly!! Your advertising skills leave a lot to be desired.

I don't have facebook so cannot look at the page you have given along with many people on here.

You have given us no info on who you are - A bonifide Society would have this blurb already
What you do - again there would be blurb for this.
Where you are based?
Where this so called meeting is - how are we supposed to attend a meeting when we don't know where on the planet it is, please enlighten us...... :whistling2:
What this meeting is about, who it's for, what the costs are, what the proceeds are for...........

Selling "Pets" at in random places is illegal unless the venue has a licence and insurance to do so - are all you legal responsibilities in place for this? If I was to purchase a table to sell at your show I'd want to know it was all above board.


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

The UK Herpetological Society was established at the end of January 2012 it is currently in the process of gaining charitable status, the website will be live later this week , and it seeks to actually do something proactive for owners and breeders. We are currently designing husbandry courses that will be accredited by Lantra. Postings here were to see what intial interest there would be . So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide we simply wish to futher the study and protection of these creatures and support those whos hobby it is. Anybody who requires further information please contact us and we will be happy to email or post it out


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

uk herpetological society said:


> The UK Herpetological Society was established at the end of January 2012 it is currently in the process of gaining charitable status, the website will be live later this week , and it seeks to actually do something proactive for owners and breeders. We are currently designing husbandry courses that will be accredited by Lantra. Postings here were to see what intial interest there would be . So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide we simply wish to futher the study and protection of these creatures and support those whos hobby it is. Anybody who requires further information please contact us and we will be happy to email or post it out


If you are not willing to be open about yourselfs,ie.Your location,your aims,how the meeting will be run,what legalities you have in place.How much to get a table.
If you are not willing,why should we email someone we know nothing about


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

uk herpetological society said:


> The UK Herpetological Society was established at the end of January 2012 it is currently in the process of gaining charitable status, the website will be live later this week , and it seeks to actually do something proactive for owners and breeders.


What is that?



uk herpetological society said:


> We are currently designing husbandry courses that will be accredited by Lantra.


Who are Lantra? A lot of people on here would not have heard of this body.

[/QUOTE]Postings here were to see what intial interest there would be . So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide we simply wish to futher the study and protection of these creatures and support those whos hobby it is. [/QUOTE]

Nobody has posted anything slanderous or inaccurate or offensive, we have simply asked for futher information that you don't appear to be able to provide.

I would be interested in this however without the information on where and what it is for I cannot attend said show nor show any further interest in your Society. You are hiding this information and appear to come accross as rather aggressive.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

uk herpetological society said:


> So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress


when can I expect the legal paperwork to land on my door mat?

:rotfl:


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

uk herpetological society said:


> The UK Herpetological Society was established at the end of January 2012 it is currently in the process of gaining charitable status, the website will be live later this week , and it seeks to actually do something proactive for owners and breeders. We are currently designing husbandry courses that will be accredited by Lantra. Postings here were to see what intial interest there would be . So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide we simply wish to futher the study and protection of these creatures and support those whos hobby it is. Anybody who requires further information please contact us and we will be happy to email or post it out


The inurgural event will be held on Sunday 20th May 2012 at Walton Hall and Gardens
Walton Lea
Higher Walton
Warrington
WA44 6SN

10am to 5pm 
£2.00 entrance fee for adults, children and concessions free
There will be a BBQ, face painting and other entertainment
Walton Hall is set in stunning grounds and has a small zoo and a large play area for children

We have had expressions of interest from a number of breeders and experts and will be devising the programme over the coming weeks 

Walton Hall also does a Sunday Lunch that can be booked in advance


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are Lantra? A lot of people on here would not have heard of this body.


Postings here were to see what intial interest there would be . So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide we simply wish to futher the study and protection of these creatures and support those whos hobby it is. [/QUOTE]

Nobody has posted anything slanderous or inaccurate or offensive, we have simply asked for futher information that you don't appear to be able to provide.

I would be interested in this however without the information on where and what it is for I cannot attend said show nor show any further interest in your Society. You are hiding this information and appear to come accross as rather aggressive.[/QUOTE]

We are hiding nothing please read our latest post . For those who are not aware LANTRA is the Uk's Sector Skills Council for land based and environmental industries they have a very comprehensive and informative website


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

uk herpetological society said:


> £2.00 entrance fee for adults, children and concessions free


What will the proceeds be used for? 



uk herpetological society said:


> We have had expressions of interest from a number of breeders and experts and will be devising the programme over the coming weeks


To do what? Paint faces?



uk herpetological society said:


> Anybody who requires further information please contact us and we will be happy to email or post it out


I contacted you for further information on both the event and the Society itself and was responded to rather abruptly being told it would be posted on here.
There is no information about this Society on here and I do not believe any will be forth coming. 
What is your Society registration number?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Hannah81 said:


> What will the proceeds be used for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the last part,
The OP is being very vague about things, why not just do a thread about you,your aims and why a charity.
Just seems wrong that you have booked a venue with no info/agenda


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

uk herpetological society said:


> The UK Herpetological Society was established at the end of January 2012 it is currently in the process of gaining charitable status
> We have never heard of you, I may be new to the herp community, but I have done plenty of research. A facebook page simply is not enough information. Who founded the UKHS? Where is it based? Why is there nothing about you up online? It would be wrong of us not to ask questions, we have our pets and hobbies first intrest in mind. We have a right to be sceptical of a companies motives when it comes to real lives (herps), untill said company reassures us and can prove they are in it for that creatures. Y'know what I mean?
> 
> , the website will be live later this week , and it seeks to actually do something proactive for owners and breeders.
> ...


If I sound harsh, I appoligise. But like I've already said if your going to hold back information intentional or not, then your going to hit a brick wall.
: victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I think everyone else has asked most of the questions that spring to my mind. Just one other, what makes you different from BHS (British Herpetological Society)?


----------



## ryan05 (Jan 16, 2011)

As stated this is a new society in the making I don't think the ihs bhs etc etc had this conflict when they started. 

Good luck with the meeting and I will see you on the 20th may

All the best

Ryan :no1:


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Still confused;

The International Herpetological Society (IHS); runs large scale meetings across the country, publishes magazines and supports pet keepers.

(Link did not work)

The British Herpetological Society (BHS), also runs conferences/meetings. Supports conservation and research around the world. Publishes high level journals etc. with scientific impact rating.

The BHS - Home

The Amphibian and Reptile Group (ARG) UK network, facilitating conservation and study of native herps.

Home

Of course there is REPTA/FBH with their specific remits too.

What are you going to do differently/what is your niche?


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

As said by others.
Also;

Wouldn't it be wise to set yourself up before having a meeting?
I mean, registering yourself as a charity, advertising for a while to gain interest/support, wait until your website is up so people can gather information?

You're asking people to turn up, pay to gain entrance, possibly pay for a table and bring their pride and joys along while you lack any real information on your posts.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

To the OP - If you are fully aware of all the issues surrounding the keeping of reptiles at present, you should expect to be questioned about who you are. Becoming defensive about being questioned doesn't solve anything especially when the audience here are potentially your allies. The hobby is being attacked from many angles at present, so when a thread such as this is started with "no" information it sends alarm bells ringing.

Are you accredited to the IHS, BHS or any other? Who exactly are the UKHS?

I would also say that in the current times would it not be better for new organisations to work with the likes of the BHS?

And I'm sorry, but this quote did make me laugh. No one has been slanderous, more suspicious, which hasn't been helped by the defensive attitude.



uk herpetological society said:


> So may I respectfully suggest that should you continue to post slanderous and inaccurate postings we will seek immediate legal redress as we have nothing to hide


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

The UK Herpetological Society information
The UK Herpetological Society intends to provide all those interested in herpetology with a forum for discussion, advice, training and fun.
It has been set up by a reptile expert with over 24 years experience of keeping and breeding reptiles
Including venomous

The chair person is a veterinarian who is rated as an expert in the reptile field. He will be on hand to provide immediate advice and support to members

Interreps Ltd is the limited company the company number is 07515516

We are waiting the granting of charitable status 

We will specialise in conservation and education 

We have been members of both BHS and HIS but did not find them particularly useful

*Membership *

We will post a copy of the constitution and rules once they are approved by the charities commission
We will provide recognised and accredited training courses in reptile husbandry that will be free to all members
We will hold quarterly meetings at venues across the UK so that people can access advice and support etc
We will seek out best practice and disseminate it to all members
Via our Young Herps Club we will provide training, advice and fun events for those under 16
We will work with reputable companies to provide discounts on consumerables i.e. equipment, vivs etc for all our members
A free quarterly magazine will be produced for members it will be available in both hard copy and on line. We will also post regular broadcasts on You Tube
Our accounts will be published annually and will be available to all members
We aim to support all those involved in the study, care and conservation of reptiles
We will at all times adhere to the regulations laid down by the charities commission


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

So why would a Retail Company specialising in the retail sale of flowers, plants, seeds, fertilizers, pet animals and pet food in specialised stores seek to become a registered charity? 

I'm confused, if I was seeking to start a charitable organisation focusing primarily on conservation and education why would I base it on a Limited company? Unless of course _'We will work with reputable companies to provide discounts on consumerables i.e. equipment, vivs etc for all our members'_ means the reputable supplier of equipment is Interreps themselves.


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

stevier said:


> So why would a Retail Company specialising in the retail sale of flowers, plants, seeds, fertilizers, pet animals and pet food in specialised stores seek to become a registered charity?
> 
> I'm confused, if I was seeking to start a charitable organisation focusing primarily on conservation and education why would I base it on a Limited company? Unless of course _'We will work with reputable companies to provide discounts on consumerables i.e. equipment, vivs etc for all our members'_ means the reputable supplier of equipment is Interreps themselves.


Now seriously fed up with some of the ill informed persons on this forum , to set up a charity you first have to set up a limited company , we have now changed our articles of association to cover our charitable activities and to conform with the charity commission rules. Think this has been posted in the wrong section as it was to gain levels of interest in the show not to enter into long winded debates that benefit no one


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

so you aren't a retail company?


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Ill say something positive and say that i wish you good luck and hope things take off for the society! Ill keep an eye on how things develop as i imagine its difficult to try and establish something like this! :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

uk herpetological society said:


> Now seriously fed up with some of the ill informed persons on this forum , to set up a charity you first have to set up a limited company , we have now changed our articles of association to cover our charitable activities and to conform with the charity commission rules. Think this has been posted in the wrong section as it was to gain levels of interest in the show not to enter into long winded debates that benefit no one


The reason so many people are asking questions and becoming so confused by this is because of the lack of information in the first few posts.

You can't expect people to turn up to an event and spend their time and money there when first of all the location wasn't even given, and no proper information about the event was given.

It's taken a lot of questions and a lot of people for you to actually tell us what you're doing, would have been a lot easier for yourselves and everyone else if you'd given all this information in the first place.

It might be a good idea for you to set up a new thread about this in the 'general herp chat' section or even the 'meetings' section with all the relevant information that people need to know.


----------

